# Carnegie Mellon Spring 2013



## Evan Liu (Mar 13, 2013)

http://www.cubingusa.com/cmuspring2013/

Date: May 11, 2013
Location: Connan Room, University Center
Carnegie Mellon University
5032 Forbes Avenue
Pittsburgh, PA 15289

Events:
3x3 - 3 rounds
5x5 - 1 round
7x7 - 1 round
3x3 OH - 2 rounds
3x3 WF - 1 round
Pyraminx - 1 round
Megaminx - 1 round
Square-1 - 1 round
Rubik's Clock - 2 rounds


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (May 5, 2013)

so excited for this comp!!! goals anyone?
3x3: beat bps
OH - sub-30 avg
pyra - sub-12 avg
mega- could care less.
Clock: sub-30 avg
Also, i'm trading some puzzles....probably for 2x2s and 4x4s considering i lost my 2x2 at River Hill and i don't have a 4x4 at the moment. find me...i'll be that loud kid.


----------



## Skullush (May 7, 2013)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> so excited for this comp!!! goals anyone?
> 3x3: beat bps
> OH - sub-30 avg
> pyra - sub-12 avg
> ...



Hey Aaron, I have this Shengshou 4x4, don't know what version (I don't know that stuff and personally I don't notice a difference between v3 v4 or v-anything else) but it's pretty old and will most likely need some lubing/tensioning. If you have any spare 3x3s then I could always use more for multi

3x3 - sub 13
5x5 - sub 1:50
7x7 - podium (not too confident about that one)
OH - sub 23
Feet - podium
pyra - don't fail like I usually do
mega - sub 1:50
squ1 - sub 30
clock - sub 20


----------



## Nihahhat (May 7, 2013)

Wheee this'll be my first comp ever! Can't wait to see everyone!

My goals:
3x3: Sub-23 average
5x5: Beating the soft cutoff would be nice lol
OH: Sub-50 average
WF: Sub-4:00 average
Pyraminx: I don't really care haha
Megaminx: Sub-2:50 average
Clock: Sub-20 average


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (May 7, 2013)

Skullush said:


> Hey Aaron, I have this Shengshou 4x4, don't know what version (I don't know that stuff and personally I don't notice a difference between v3 v4 or v-anything else) but it's pretty old and will most likely need some lubing/tensioning. If you have any spare 3x3s then I could always use more for multi



gotcha. that works...i have a guhong v2 and a pink f-1 i'd be willing to trade to you.


----------



## Nihahhat (May 11, 2013)

Leaving at 5:00 am tomorrow for the tournament! So excited 

Does anyone going happen to have a spare clock that I can borrow? Mine keeps on messing up, and I don't really want to compete with it. Thanks


----------



## teller (May 11, 2013)

See everyone tomorrow! 

And I'll bring this AWFUL PanShi if anyone wants one...


----------



## Evan Liu (May 11, 2013)

Unverified results are at http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=196
Failed most events today, especially clock. First two times in the first round were a 6.70 and a 7.02, but then I got a DNF and it all went downhill from there due to nerves.
That's also what I get for sleeping a total of 3 hours over the past two days., I suppose. I still had lots of fun holding/organizing the competition though - thanks to those who came for doing so, and I hope to see you all again in the fall.


----------



## googlebleh (May 12, 2013)

Evan Liu said:


> I hope to see you all again in the fall.



YESS. I was worried you might leave CMU before I got there cause I didn't know what year you're in.


----------



## teller (May 12, 2013)

Evan, thanks for hosting. I had a great time!


----------

